# Paramount Murcia



## angela1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Here in the UK I have been hearing that there are "great deals" in property within a 30 min radius of the proposed Paramount development in Murcia. Even the BBC "A Place In The Sun" mag has a spread stating property in that area is a good investment to rent to the construction staff and in 5 years when it's complete to those on holiday. They even say Polaris workd is a good buy! 

What does everyone else think? Have to say, I expected price falls in that area in the next 9 months.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

angela1 said:


> Here in the UK I have been hearing that there are "great deals" in property within a 30 min radius of the proposed Paramount development in Murcia. Even the BBC "A Place In The Sun" mag has a spread stating property in that area is a good investment to rent to the construction staff and in 5 years when it's complete to those on holiday. They even say Polaris workd is a good buy!
> 
> What does everyone else think? Have to say, I expected price falls in that area in the next 9 months.


The 'great deals' means that they've put the prices up. There's 000's of unsold properties around the area & also many up for sale who've already bought. A lot of this , at the moment, is everyone with a vested interest talking the market up. The land option was only signed on monday & you can read more here.

Paramount Murcia, official press conference confirms land option agreement | News | Simply Networking

loads of earlier links on the bottom of the article.


----------



## angela1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks very much for the link. This is not being reported correctly in what I have been reading here. Very much appreciated.

Angela


----------

